# earthing problem ... plese solve..



## abhinavkapoor (Dec 13, 2012)

hi all technicians , 
i am a video engineer and my job is to install different kind of video equipments for live events at different site. for the purpose we use generator generaly 62 or 125 kva rating.
now these generators are parked outside at some remote distnce from the ball rooms where event is hppening.
to get proper earthing for the equipment we use following methods:
1. make temporary earthing near genertor, and run a cable with the 3 phase and neutral cable(which is already running through) , it may be 100mtr long.
2. neutral of genertor is grounded outside and earthing in ball room is taken from main panel( hotel electrical ground)
3. neutral of generator is grounded and the earthing in ball room is taken from the same neutral cable.

now the question is that which method is correct and why..??
please suggest


----------



## ferry (Nov 30, 2012)

I think first method is quite well.


----------

